# 50 BMG Handgun?!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so we had a few slow moments at work today and one of my co-workers was flipping through the blue book of gun values. I would not have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, but there was a 50 BMG _handgun_ listed in there. 13" barrel. Has anyone ever heard of this thing? Or seen one for themselves?! We came to the conclusion that shooting such a handgun would _have_ to shatter some bones in the arm. I'm just curious if there is such a thing anywhere other than listed in the blue book.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have heard of that. I think there was a pic posted somewhere on this site. How much did the book say the gun goes for?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ok, so we had a few slow moments at work today and one of my co-workers was flipping through the blue book of gun values. I would not have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, but there was a 50 BMG _handgun_ listed in there. 13" barrel. Has anyone ever heard of this thing? Or seen one for themselves?! We came to the conclusion that shooting such a handgun would _have_ to shatter some bones in the arm. I'm just curious if there is such a thing anywhere other than listed in the blue book.


Here ya' go:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

There are others aw well. The 600 nitro express. But these handguns are not production models. Their custom made. There is a 600 nitro express, I saw on a web site (called "stupid gun ideas") where a guy spent $16,500(U.S.) for a custom SA revolver. Cartridges for it (they say) are $40.oo a round. This is the world's most powerful handgun (but not in the production market class). Let's face it. One can make any handgun (custom)/cartridge (even wildcats) combination, they seem fit. As long as you have the money for it. The thing is how practical is it? Verses the cost. Take a look at this hyperlink.

http://www.vincelewis.net/60magnum.html

There is also a single shot break-open Thompson (custom made) for the 600 nitro as well.

http://www.reedercustomguns.com/web/recoil.wmv


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Here ya' go:


OMG! LOL! Ok, I'm printing that out. It'll be in work next week, next time I see the co-workers who were discussing it.

I haven't got a clue what it was worth, honestly. I didn't think to look. If tomorrow is slow, I'll try to find it again and get back to you with it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I would personally want to see the comp. slots start about a foot farther back if it was mine.............:mrgreen:


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Here ya' go:


That's just silly.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

It'd take a heck of a lot to get me to shoot thing


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It would be cool lookin' water pistol!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Judging by the huge effective looking muzzle brake and the obvious weight to the gun and also by the looks of it it has some sort of hydraulic recoil buffering system to it..........I would definatly give that bad boy a try. Can't be as bad as the .600NE pistol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

This looks cool too.









Too bad it's not real.


----------

